# Socionics A-Model Function Order.



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

As promised here is the way Socionics A-Model is essentially built:

In Socionics The 8 cognitive functions (aspects of reality) are distributed in blocks of 2. Each block defines certain aspect of the self, a combination of perspective and judgmental components.

The *First block* is named the *"ego block"* which contains functions *1* and *2*.
It describes the natural role, the common state of mind, the preferred way of being, which is constantly stimulated and bombarded with new information.

Function *1* is called *Leading Function*:
It produces information most intensively; people make judgments and assumptions based on this. It is usually an unconscious process from where the self projects, something people is accustomed using.
Acting trough this function conveys a natural state of confidence, since people use it effortlessly.
Individual quests and interest come from this base function.

Function *2* is called *Creative Function:*
It describes the way the leading function is applied and shared with the world. For the user, it isn't as significant as the Leading Function, but rather a way to adhere context to it, for others to understand.
People will try to solve problems trough this function while basing it on the leading function perspective.

The *Second block* is called *"super-ego block"* which contains functions *3* and *4.
*The functions contained in this block are usually understood by the user, as a rejected alternative of their own ego. When acting from these, people become very self-conscious.

Function *3* is called *Role Function:*
This is turned off while using the leading function; it represents the opposite approach of the leading perspective. People are aware of this aspect of the self, seeing it as a weakness that can be corrected and needs to be worked on.

Function *4* is called *Vulnerable Function:*
It is known between socionics advocates as "the point of last resistance". The user can't understand the usefulness of this function. When involved with it people become frustrated, thus they try to ignore information coming from such a source.

The *Third block* is called *"super-id block"* which contains functions *5* and *6.
*Information gathered through this block is viewed only as recreational. When involved with these functions people will feel like there are more capable subjects then self. People will gladly learn and ask for help in these matters, from others they consider to be naturals at task.

Function *5* is called *Suggestive Function:*
Information coming from these function perfectly complements the leading function. The user is easily entertained and will adapt to the presence of this function. Obtaining information by this means gives the user a psychological feel of calmness and realization, and as such will the user constantly look for it.

Function *6* is called *Mobilizing Function:*
Information coming from this element is seen as necessary but not vital. The subject will only sporadically come in contact with this because of its overwhelming effect. Also when shared it is usually grasped by others as childish. Still it produces soothing effects in the self even more so then the suggestive function. 

The final *Fourth block* is called *"id block"* which contains function *7* and *8*.
The information contained in these functions is seen as easy to grasp but unessential. They are perceived as rather important to develop but not substantial. In consequence subject won't focus as much in these despite their competence in using them.

Function *7* is called *Ignoring Function:*
It is perceived as a rival function to one's leading function; because of this, information is seen as superfluous. It is subliminal and boring which results on the user ignoring it. Usually the user interacts with this subconsciously but translates the result to it's leading point of view. This is neglected in public and used privately or when needed. 

Function *8* is called *Demonstrative Function:*
Information coming from this source isn't taken seriously. It is called demonstrative because it's use is exposed by the user as an absurd expression of their creative function. Still people interact a lot with it privately to asses their creative function.
Ironically this function is the second easiest to use, after the leading function.

edit:
here is an example of the socionics ENFP (or IEE)
*
EGO*
Leading:_________ Ne
Creative:_________Fi
*SUPER EGO*
Role:____________Se
Vulnerable:_______Ti
*SUPER ID*
Suggestive:_______Si
Mobilizing:________Te
*ID*
Ignored:__________Ni
Demonstrative:____Fe 



For detailed infos, please ask; i tried to make this as short as possible for exposition purposes, so that it can be easily grasped.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2009)

I was hoping someone would post about Socionics! Thank you for this useful post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad i could be helpful roud:. Socionics is interesting because despite the similarity to MBTI it approaches from a different perspective. Also the information elements of Socionics are not identical to MBTI's. As a result of this personalities tend to very depending on the user. For example some MBTI's INFJ's wil find themselves being of an INFP (or IEI) nature in Socionics.

Since basical concepts as Extroversion and Introversion are treated in a very different manner, some mbti's ISTJ's might find themselves being of a Socionic ESTJ (or LSE) nature. So it's always worth it to verify roud:


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Posting for a subscription. BTW, can you recommend any good books on this theory? I find the net sadly lacking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

I hate to admit it, but i don't posses any knowledge in the matter; most books that talk about Socionics are written in Russian and since the theory isn't as popular in this side of the globe, translations are scarce...(i know this sucks, but it pays off having Russian friends).

I'm not precisely a Socionics PhD but i can certainly help out, and there is this useful socionics wiki: Wikisocion home - Wikisocion 

Originally this wiki was all in Russian, but everything is now also available in English.
The downside is some translations have been made by machines and it can get difficult to understand and sometimes even frustrating.


----------



## teabiscits (Jun 4, 2009)

i've thought about this socionics thing for a while and being an enfp going out with an istp i'm coming to the conclusion that it is spot on. we have gone through all of the stages described in the literature. they say our relationship is like a new engine that needs to be broken in. it has forced me to look at areas of my life that otherwise i might have swept under the carpet. basically everything that is wrong with the enfp he is able to point out and provide me with the incentive (ie. the best sex ever!!! ha ha ) to want to change it. it's something u just have to go through to understand fully. the more i get to know him the more i can see in a very real way how we take care of the other persons weak spots. i think this is very important work. all over the world there are children growing up in broken homes. little boys growing up with no fathers and alot of the times their fathers might be there physically but because they married the wrong girl they are miserable and so not really there at all. they're only shadows of what they really are. the life and energy sucked out of them by that nagging wench they had the misfortune to marry. i wonder was it when people started marrying for money and status and going against nature that our world began to turn sour. look around u everyone is fucking dead inside. hardly anyone is with the person they should be with.being with the wrong person you always have this feeling there is something better for u out there. if u have an ounce of sensitivity u would also be aware that u are not in fact ur partners first choice. this leads to jealousy and insecurity. how many crimes are comited that can be traced back to insecurity? all of them probably when u really think about it.knowing for a fact that there is no one else out there who would be better for my boyfriend than me leaves me with no reason to have to ever feel jealous or insecure again. it would just be stupid to. just like it would be stupid for him to be jealous of another man. no one else can do the things for me that he can do. and u know it is not smooth sailing. there will be alot of crying and confusion for a while but that is all just growing pains. the quicker u realise that this person has something to teach u the quicker u can become a better person and be closer to being properly happy. u can spend ur life devoting urself to god or budhsim or any other ism or schisim and practise meditation to try to learn how to be happy in this world but the beatles were right when they said "all u need is love"


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Marco Antonio said:


> As promised here is the way Socionics A-Model is essentially built:
> 
> In Socionics The 8 cognitive functions (aspects of reality) are distributed in blocks of 2. Each block defines certain aspect of the self, a combination of perspective and judgmental components.
> 
> ...


It might be a little bit late, but I have an issue with this, I did a test to see what my sub functions were and got this result (se signature). wouldn't that mean that my function were sorted kinda like this:

Fi Ni
Ti Si
Te Se
Fe Ne

I heard it was possible with both functions (like F and N) to be introverted, but is it really possible in this extent?


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Acerbusvenator said:


> It might be a little bit late, but I have an issue with this, I did a test to see what my sub functions were and got this result (se signature). wouldn't that mean that my function were sorted kinda like this:
> 
> Fi Ni
> Ti Si
> ...


There are a couple of inconsistencies between the theory and your speculation about it:

1.- The functional elements you did that test for, were made according to the meaning attributed to Jungian cognitive functions; however socionics information elements tend to vary in meaning with them so your test interpretation would be out of order.

2.-Your way of sorting out functions lacks complementarity of introverted and extroverted elements. It's not that is is not plausible for those functions to interact, but there is no sense/use in assuming your coupling of elements is purely extraverted/introverted by nature, also because your order lacks structure other than that assigned according to the evaluation in your test, which has a high probability of being flawed. 

3.- In Socionics, it is plausible that you have stronger functions (use), other then your type's natural (Base, Demonstrative), since in socionics your type describes the process of information metabolization by prioritization of the cognition of certain biosocial information elements your are experiencing.

4.-Your MBTI type and Socionics type can be different, since they are differently defined; altough there is plausibility of consistency.


----------

